# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أسباب رائحة البول الكريهة

## mohamed73

إذا لاحظت رائحة قوية لبولك ، فكرتك  الأولى قد تكون أن هناك شيئا خاطئا . على الرغم من أنه قد يكون السبب بسيطا  وراء هذه الرائحة كتناولك لبعض الأطعمة أو عدم تناولك للسوائل الكافية .  كما قد تؤدي بعض الظروف التي يمكن علاجها مثل التهاب المسالك البولية أو  السكري إلى تغيير رائحة البول لدى البالغين أيضا . إذا كان لديك أي علامات  على العدوى أو مرض آخر ، اتصل بمقدم الرعاية الصحية للحصول على المشورة .*أهم أسباب رائحة البول الكريهة :* *بعض الأطعمة و الأدوية :*
يتم نقل بعض المواد الكيميائية التي تعطي للأطعمة رائحة مميزة إلى البول . و  هناك عدد من الأطعمة التي يمكن أن تسبب رائحة قوية للبول و خاصة إذا كنت  لا تشرب ما يكفي من الماء . و من بين هذه الأطعمة الثوم و البصل و الهليون و  اللفت و الكرنب و القهوة . كما أن الكميات الكبيرة من اللحوم و الأسماك و  البيض في نظامك الغذائي قد تسبب أيضا تغيير في رائحة البول .كما أن بعض الأدوية مثل المضادات الحيوية ، و المكملات الغذائية مثل فيتامينات المجموعة ب أو غيرها من الفيتامينات ، قد تسبب أيضا تغيير في رائحة البول .*الجفاف :* 
إذا كنت لا تشرب ما يكفي من الماء ، سوف تميل رائحة بولك إلى رائحة  الأمونيا القوية . كما يصبح البول أكثر تركيزا و أكثر قتامة في اللون .  تناول القليل من السوائل أو فقدان الجسم للسوائل من خلال التعرق الزائد  أو الإسهال أو التقيؤ يمكن أن يؤدي إلى ذلك . في البالغين الأصحاء إذا  كانت رائحة البول الكريهة سببها الجفاف ، فإن زيادة كمية المياه يمكن أن  تجعل البول يعود إلى لونه و رائحته الطبيعية بكل بساطة .*ركود البول :* 
عادة ، ما يكون بول الصباح رائحة نفاذة و قوية مقارنة بباقي اليوم ، و ذلك  لأنك تظل فترة طويلة دون التبول . و هذا بالمثل مثل ما يحدث عندما يكون  الشخص يرتدي الملابس الداخلية الواقية أو وسادة سلس البول ، فإنه يلاحظ رائحة الأمونيا . و هذه الرائحة بسبب البكاريا التي تكسر اليوريا ، و هي مادة تفرز في البول .*التهاب المسالك البولية :* 
إذا لاحظت رائحة الأمونيا مباشرة بعد التبول ، قد يكون لديك التهابالمسالك  البولية . رائحة الأمونيا القوية جدا و النفاذة قد تشير إلى عدوى حادة ،  على الرغم من أن بعض الأشخاص الذين يعانون من التعاب المسالك البولية لا  يلاحظون تغيير في رائحة البول . و تشمل الأعراض الأخرى لالتهاب المسالك  البولية الشعور بالحرقة اثناء التبول و الحاجة الى التبول في كثير من  الأحيان و لكن تمرير كميات قليلة من البول و أحيانا ألم أثناء التبول ،  ااحمى و آلام الظهر قد تحدث أيضا . اتصل بمقدم الرعاية الصحية الخاص بك إذا  كنت تشك في انك تعاني من التهاب المسالك البولية .*الناسور :*
يمكن ان يحدث اتصال غير طبيعي بين اثنين من اجزاء الجسم و الذي يمكن ان  يتطور نتيجة للإصابة ، أو العدوى ، أو الجراحة ، أو الالتهاب ، و تسمى هذه  الحالة بالناسور . و يمكن للناسور ان يتطور بين المثانة و الأمعاء ، أو  المهبل و المسالك البولية . لأن البول لا يخرج بشكل صحيح ، فإنه عادة يأخذ  رائحة قوية و غير سارة . يمكن للناسور بين المسالك البولية و الأمعاء أيضا  أن يسبب مرور الغاز و المواد التي تشبه البراز مع البول . اتصل بطبيبك فورا  إذا كان لديك أي أعراض قد تشير إلى الناسور . قد ترى أيضا جسيمات البراز في البول إذا كنت تعاني من مرض التهاب الأمعاء مثل داء كرون  ، أو التهاب الجهاز الهضمي أو العدوى . و يمكن أن يحدث أيضا مع بعض أنواع  السرطان ، أو نتيجة للعلاج الإشعاعي في تلك المنطقة . دائما استشر طبيبك  إذا كان لديك رائحة البول كريهة و خاصة إذا كنت تعاني من مثل هذه الحالات .

----------


## max_11

*نصائح مهمة*   *جزاك الله خيراً ع الطرح القيم*   *وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------

